# Bikepark Olpe



## djules (13. April 2018)

HAllo zusammen, ich habe soeben erst festgestellt, dass es in Olpe einen Bikepark gibt. Leider finde ich keine Strckeninfos, Öffnungszeiten, Preise etc. ... Ich würde gerne mit meinem Sohn 7 Jahre dorthin fahren um eine Alternative zu Winterberg zu haben. Gibt Olpe das her? Gibt es hier auch Anfängerfreundliche Strecken? Wie verhält es sich mit dem Liften? Schwer?

Vielen Dank vorab für Infos!!!!

Grüße Julius


----------



## Kuttekahn89 (15. April 2018)

Hi Julius,

schau mal auf der Seite der frOErider auf facebook: https://www.facebook.com/frOErider/
Dort werden die Liftzeiten kommuniziert (i.d.R. samstags, sonntags von 10-17 Uhr). Preis für ein Tagesticket liegt bei ca. 20€ (den Preis für Kinder kenne ich nicht).
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, relativ einfach aus eigener Kraft hochzustrampeln, am Ende kurzes Schiebestück. 
Vermutlich für euch die bessere Alternative, da es sicher schwierig wäre für deinen 7-jährigen Sohn mit dem Schlepplift klarzukommen.
Zumindest lassen sich die Strecken relativ anfängerfreundlich gestalten, wenn ihr die Sprünge umfahrt/ Tables überrollt.
Zu bieten hat der Park: jede Menge Tables in vielen verschiedenen Größen, ebenso Gaps, einige Drops, ebene und wurzelige Trails, verschieden steile Strecken, viele Anliegerkurven bis hin zu Steilkurven/ Walls, etc.

Aus meiner Sicht definitiv einen Versuch wert! 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djules (15. April 2018)

HI,

vielen Dank für deine INfos! Besonders die Anmerkungen zur Möglichkeit auch ohne Lift Spass zu haben, macht es interessant für uns. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht so voll ist wie in Winterberg und denke wir werden eines der nächsten Wochennden mal nutzen.

Danke und viele Grüße.

Eine schöne Saison.

Julius


----------



## Kuttekahn89 (15. April 2018)

Gerne 

Ist definitiv viel weniger los als in WB...

Euch auch!

LG


----------

